# Back with a Contest with free prize



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Ok first off Hello everyone. It's been a few years and as some of you know I've been gone for quite some time.

A special "Hello" to Lendell for calling me.

A big THANK YOU go's to Hank for resetting my password. (after wifey shredded my password notebook)

In honor of this fine occasion I am hosting a easy contest that anyone can enter and win. 

Of course we always have rules but they are simple.
1) ONE POST PER DAY

2) NO EDITING your post 

The contest is guess how many tires are in the plastic tray.

The prize is the Tyco Lambo new in package.

I will end this contest when we get either a exact winner or on 9-9 2012


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome back Goose!!! Starting right off with a contest?? :thumbsup:

My guess is 106...


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am guessing 99.

Old Blue


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WB goose. 

92


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll bite! Howsabout 84?

john


----------



## ggallin (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm guessing 39


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Welcome back GC! :thumbsup:
My guess is 74.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I guess 80


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

78 here...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will try 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

89 tires..?:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Welcome back My guess is 48
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## camtoys1 (May 25, 2010)

i will try 65


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WB, GC! :thumbsup:

76 tires in the box!


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

come on 64


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

72 sounds good


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Let's take a shot at 42.

-Paul


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

68 tires

Patrick


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

68...


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

75 come on baby, daddy needs a new Lambo


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi goose, glad to meet you as I am a relative newcomer.
123 tires is my estimate


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

glad to meet you goose,

how about 126


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

77 tires.

Wes


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im goin to guess 62


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

welcome back Dave......75 tires


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

133 Welcome back


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

welcome back..102


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

W.b. 87


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, 78??? RM


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I'll go 122


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to meet you Goose, how about 91 tires ?


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll guess 43. Nice to meet you and welcome back.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Welcome back Goose*

my guess 67 

Picktown


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Daughter would love a pink Lamborghini. I say 76


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

63 is my new guess today


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Going with 88, like the Oldsmobile 

Good to see ya Goose :wave:

--rick


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

66 tires


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

95

Old Blue


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I'll try 58 today
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

82 tires


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

todays guess 83


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

85 !!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

122 or so


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome Back Goose Chicken Cow Tire owner...97!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi my name is Rob. Welcome Back

My guess is 70 tires.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

105 is today's guess.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My guess for Today- is 90 Tires


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello gents. Hello goose chicken, thank you for the contest. 

My guess will be 112.

Tom


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

56 tires


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm going with the number 73, just like Scott Busby's cars.


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

100..


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good to see you back Goose.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

how about 88


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll try 52 as my guess.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is fun!
71 tyres!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

124 tires, thank you very much!


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

this cool goose...uhmm....69


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*WB Dave / Goose ! Well Bear loves to see tires and thems some purdy ones too ! I will guess at say 76 of em in there ! :thumbsup: 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

82

:wave:


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

Let's try 79...........


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

A whole gross of 144 tires.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

91 tires


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'll take *81* for me today...... thanks


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

joez870 said:


> WB, GC! :thumbsup:
> 
> 76 tires in the box!


All I have to say is Ahhhhhhhh. Now my GOOSE CHICKEN user password is n/g today. So here we go with my alter ego.


Ok just so you know we had a winner yesterday. But how could i have ended to fun in such short order? 

Congrats joez870 you must have spent some time counting and nailed it. I'll send you a p.m. asking for the addy you wish to have the Lambo sent to.

Anyhow Thanks for the welcome back's and I'll have another contest soon.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aha, that sneaky joeZ.
congrats joeZ 
and
welcome goose in any guise!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi Goose/Dave
My daughter still talks about all the slot cars you gave her at Lightning Fest, a few years back


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

89 is my guess


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

W/B Goose !,Congrats Joez!! ...:thumbsup:


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Welcome back Goose!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ctsvowner said:


> All I have to say is Ahhhhhhhh. Now my GOOSE CHICKEN user password is n/g today. So here we go with my alter ego.
> 
> 
> Ok just so you know we had a winner yesterday. But how could i have ended to fun in such short order?
> ...


Oh Gods! It worked! Thank you!

It was pocket change!

I grew up with my dad counting his pocket change for a guess number
in any little contest. (How many x in the jar ect) and I had picked up that
habit early on. I can hardly wait to call him up and tell him
that it worked!:thumbsup:

Woot! new car! (dont have this one)

many many thanks!:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Joez!
78 was my first guess. Can we share?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Joez!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:hat: Joez is THE BIG WIENER!!! :hat:

Bob...tire on Dude...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> My Daughter would love a pink Lamborghini. I say 76


I guess he did pick it first. Congrats Joe !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Today, my guess is............................................................



Seventy-six


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

congrats joez


----------

